# mod_fcgi bei grösseren Scripten = Absturz WTF....



## Builder (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen ich habe ein kleines bzw. grösseres Problem. Ich habe einen Webserver, dort sind einige Kunden gehostet. Nur besteht das Problem, dasss bei Aufwändigeren Scripts fcgi abstürzt oder nicht's mehr an Apache Sendet und somit ein Internal Server Error(500) entsteht.
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende und habe keine Ahnung was ich an der fcgid Konfiguration falsch gemacht haben könnte, vieleicht kennt ihr ja noch Fehlerquellen 

Folgende Scripte sind mir bekannt welche zu einem Absturz führe: 

Wordpress: Veröffentlichten Beitrag Editieren
phpBB: Index Seite des Admin Panels, die mit den Statistiken.
Typo3: Extension Manager, beim Extentsion Installieren.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir Tips geben, aus was ich so alles achten muss,

Liebe Grüsse

Builder


----------



## Builder (23. Dezember 2007)

lol, hier bei tutorials.de ist wohl gar nicht's los....     
2 Thereads, keine gescheiten Antworten....

seeya ich bin dann mal woanders fragen 

Gruss 

Builder


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (24. Dezember 2007)

Mal in den Log Dateien nachgesehen?
Was für ein System betreibst du?
Passiert es nur auf diesem System?
Alle Dienste auf neustem Stand?

Ein paar Info's wären net schlecht :]


----------

